# New Member w/Stuck Pax Door on '64 Tempest



## flintla (Aug 11, 2014)

Great forum with terrific information. I have a '64 Tempest Custom with a stuck right side door. The button in the handle feels solid, and I hear the mechanism turn in the door, but it refuses to open. Any tips?


----------



## Utah Man (Aug 9, 2011)

Last year I had the same problem in my '65. The plastic part of the door latch mech broke and jammed it. Hopefully this hasn't happened to you.

First try the old coat hanger trick. Next try playing with your lock and pray it opens. If that doesn't work remove the door panel (can be difficult with the door closed, you may want to remove the seat.) What I had to do was take a dremel to the latch mechanism inside the door until I could get to the broken piece and open the latch.

An alternative is to remove the panel under the rear window and drill out the strike. Or you can pretend you have a Charger, change your last name to Duke, and perfect the window entry (my broken door latch was the driver's side so I became fairly proficient at this method). 

This is what the latch looks like.


----------



## flintla (Aug 11, 2014)

Thank you! I'll give it a try.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The Duke's hood slide move?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Dukes of Hazzard 1st General Lee hood slide - YouTube


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yep!!


----------

